# 2011 Six Nations Rugby on TV



## Frodo182

Does anybody know which channel will be showing the 2011 Six Nations on TV in Dubai? Cant seem to find any info on this.


----------



## francoscott

*Six Nations Rugby on TV in UAE*



Frodo182 said:


> Does anybody know which channel will be showing the 2011 Six Nations on TV in Dubai? Cant seem to find any info on this.


Hi, Al Jazeera Sports will be broadcasting all Six Nations games live in the UAE; 2011.
Regards, Franco


----------

